# photo's of my models



## namvet (Feb 20, 2010)

When the first picture opens, go to the bottom right and click the button to enlarge to Full Screen size.

 Then go to the bottom left and click the button to stop the slide show.  

 Then go to the top of the page and click SHOW INFO.  That gives a description of some of the pictures.

 Then, also at the top of the page, in the center, you can click PREV or NEXT to advance thru the pictures.


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/24796741@N05/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/"]photos[/URL]

FYI-These photos are NOT by "namvet"


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 20, 2010)

namvet said:


> When the first picture opens, go to the bottom right and click the button to enlarge to Full Screen size.
> 
> Then go to the bottom left and click the button to stop the slide show.
> 
> ...



Those are yours? WOW! Those are awesome


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow !!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 20, 2010)

Got that same thread a few days ago in an email from a friend. they are definitely awesome. I would never have the patience.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2010)

right down to the layer of frost!


----------



## sboyle24 (Feb 20, 2010)

How'd you manage to make the environment? Pretty good stuff.


----------



## namvet (Feb 20, 2010)

ok i forgort to say it was not me. wish I had that talent but i don't


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 20, 2010)

namvet said:


> When the first picture opens, go to the bottom right and click the button to enlarge to Full Screen size.
> 
> Then go to the bottom left and click the button to stop the slide show.
> 
> ...



Dude  you are a true artist and master!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 20, 2010)

Michael Paul Smith photography


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

Somebody's got some real talent.  Very, very nice.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2010)

Photos of my Models


----------



## Zona (Feb 20, 2010)

namvet said:


> When the first picture opens, go to the bottom right and click the button to enlarge to Full Screen size.
> 
> Then go to the bottom left and click the button to stop the slide show.
> 
> ...



Michael Paul smith represent the good ol days.


----------



## Zona (Feb 20, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Photos of my Models



row one, far right....HELLO THERE!  How YOU doin?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 20, 2010)

namvet said:


> When the first picture opens, go to the bottom right and click the button to enlarge to Full Screen size.
> 
> Then go to the bottom left and click the button to stop the slide show.
> 
> ...



Ok, so I just had a ramble post in awe that you were Michael Paul Smith . . . then I saw that you're not!  lol

A friend of mine posted these on facebook and I went ga-ga over them.  I just think it is sooooo cool and those cars . . . .don't ya just love them?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone likes Art Deco.

That is so cool.

And the cars take me back.   My parents had a car like one of them.  Something with enough room to fit three kids and a large dog in the back seat, along with a pair of tents on the roof for a long camp trip.


----------



## namvet (Feb 21, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Photos of my Models



ah i see you like the pre assembled type to


----------

